

An Iceberg Flipped Over, and Its Underside Is Breathtaking - mhb
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/photographer-captures-stunning-underside-flipped-iceberg-180953951/?no-ist

======
mjt0229
Neat! This actually happens all the time, although maybe not so dramatically.
When I visited the Jökulsárlón (the famous glacial lagoon) in southern
Iceland, there was a large iceberg there that had flipped a day or so before.
Unlike the ice around it, this iceberg was smooth and deep blue from having
been underwater.

~~~
jamessb
Indeed. The title of the post made me think of one of the posters the Isaac
Newton Institute for Mathematical Sciences produced to go on the London
Underground in 2000:

[http://www-old.newton.ac.uk/wmy2kposters/april/index.html](http://www-
old.newton.ac.uk/wmy2kposters/april/index.html)

------
mikeash
That's pretty cool, but shit, is even the Smithsonian succumbing to clickbait-
style headlines now?

~~~
ncza
If success is measured by page views, sooner or later sites like this will
converge to cheap measures. It's sad and one of the reasons why I consider
online advertisements and all their tracking to be a threat to our cultural
society.

